# I Am Shocked



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

I was reading through some threads on another site and ran across one entitled "MassCops." So, I thought I would review the entries. In doing so I was totally shocked to learn that those who post in these (MassCops) hallowed threads are a caustic, unforgiving, hard a55, rabble rousing bunch of outspoken cops. 

Whew! Who'da thunk it?

You folks have always been fair to my posts and I am grateful to be accepted for my posts and those comments that have been made.

Youse guys is da best! On my next trip back to Chicopee, I am hopeful some of you will be gracious enough to meet with me for a cup and a chat.

Stay safe! You are in my prayers.................. :sb:


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

PapaBear said:


> I was reading through some threads on another site and ran across one entitled "MassCops." So, I thought I would review the entries. In doing so I was totally shocked to learn that those who post in these (MassCops) hallowed threads are a *caustic, unforgiving, hard a55, rabble rousing bunch of outspoken cops.*
> 
> Whew! Who'da thunk it?
> 
> ...


That's what I love so much about them all!!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

HEHEHEHE!!! We're famous!!!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

PapaBear said:


> In doing so I was totally shocked to learn that those who post in these (MassCops) hallowed threads are *a caustic, unforgiving, hard a55, rabble rousing bunch of outspoken* cops.


Why do you think I stayed? It's like being in Belfast.


----------



## Beal Feirste (Jul 28, 2009)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Why do you think I stayed? It's like being in Belfast.


*Belfast? Surely not? Now I'm shocked *


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

PapaBear said:


> I was reading through some threads on another site and ran across one entitled "MassCops." So, I thought I would review the entries. In doing so I was totally shocked to learn that those who post in these (MassCops) hallowed threads are a* caustic, unforgiving, hard a55, rabble rousing bunch of outspoken cops. *
> 
> Whew! Who'da thunk it?
> 
> ...


You forgot Jaded, Cynical an possesing a F'ed up sense of humor. I know you retired a while ago Papa, but nithing has changed. Cops are Cops no matter where they are. Thank your for your prayers, and thank you for the years of service.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

263FPD said:


> You forgot Jaded, Cynical an possesing a F'ed up sense of humor. .


Hey 263, I resemble that! We've all heard this one before:

" _A Policeman's lot in life is not a happy one_"... 
but with that said, I still wouldn't change a thing about my career choice.

However, it is with certainty I can say that my two favorite days in this job are already known to me... *My date of hire, and the day I retire.*


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

GARDA said:


> Hey 263, I resemble that! We've all heard this one before:
> 
> " _A Policeman's lot in life is not a happy one_"...
> but with that said, I still wouldn't change a thing about my career choice.
> ...


We, without a doubt thrive on misery. May after 12 more years I will figure out why.


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

mtc said:


> WTF were you DOING perusing a website that sees us as caustic, outspoken, rabble rousing, and unforgiving COPS ??
> 
> WHAT were you THINKING ???
> 
> ...


Ahem: Only one "L" in *CIVILIAN* you outspoke, caustic, unforgiving, rabble rousing NUT!!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Papa, 

It truly upsets me that they won't just come here and call us "caustic, unforgiving, hard a55, rabble rousing bunch of outspoken cops." Oh, the fun we could have with them...

All I can say, and i'm well known to candy-coat things is:
Sticks and stones, Bitches!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mtc said:


> For the record - I am an outspoken, caustic, unforgiving, rabble rousing CIVILLIAN !!


And WHAT a civilian!

I've never put dispatchers fully in the civilian catagory.

Oh, and *ALOHA* PapaBear!


----------

